# Craigslist Scam or Don't judge a book by it's cover?



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The following is going to be a little long winded, but I think there are a few important lessons that can be refreshed in people's minds.

I listed a Vermeer 605D baler on Craigslist for the price of $700 (Honest, I was going to take a LOT less). I got a TEXT from an interested party wishing to trade firearm(s) for the baler. He claimed he was wishing to start baling his 14 acres instead of having it custom baled. The two firearms which he wished to trade were of no interest to me for the value that he placed upon them. He then offered that he had a 750 lb Holstein heifer which was thought to be bred to his shorthorn bull. Bingo! We have a winner! You have my interest.

This was Tuesday, he lives 60 miles away, and planned to make the trade on Saturday (today)&#8230; Said he would drive the heifer down, take his trailer back, then return for the baler. That gave my slow-but-suspicious mind waaaaay too much time to think.

The trade seemed (to me) way too good to be true. *[lesson; if it sounds too good to be true&#8230;especially on craigslist, it is probably a scam or stolen]* Arthur sale barn is closer to him, as is O'neal's (livestock buyer--run across scales and get check). USDA indicated that the last calves in the 700 lb range sold between 1.77 and 2.xx per pound at Arthur during the first week of October (IIRC)&#8230;so I ponder: Why wouldn't he deliver the heifer to either of them, get 1300-1500 dollars for her, pay me cash and keep the remainder? Plus he would save the 120 mile round trip to my place?That nagged at me. *[lesson: trust your gut]*

In illinois (still don't want to capitalized the first letter of this God-forsaken state), there is a website (judici.com) that can be checked by county (or "Parish" for some of y'all) for past and current court cases- from small claims, divorces, traffic, misdemeanors, felonies...everything! *[lesson: most states/counties have something similar and should be able to be discovered by speaking with your local law enf or circuit clerk. Find out the database and use the info to help find out about perspective customers.]*
I checked his name in the county in which he lives. He had 30 or 40 cases with 9 felonies from 1995 to 2001 (dope, theft, ag. battery, POP (P!$$in Off the Police). He has been to prison on a few different occasions.

I telephoned his county's Sheriff's Office. They were familiar with the name without looking in their database, and told me that he lives in the city proper&#8230;no way that he has cattle. They told me that they had no cattle missing, and had no record of stolen firearms such as what was offered to me. I spoke with my county's Sheriff and told him of what was occurring and offered that I could still arrange the trade and could continue to express interest in the firearms&#8230;if he wished to pursue the Felon in Possession of Firearms case, and catch him red handed with a possibly yet-to-be stolen heifer.
He contacted the other county's Sheriff and they were supposed to be in touch with me. I spoke with my local Sheriff on Friday, indicated that the other Sheriff's Office had not contacted me yet, and told him that when I was contacted by the buyer for directions to my farm, I would decline the trade.

Plans went awry, I did not get his call for directions. I did not take my cell phone outside this morning to do chores, and when I went back in the house, I was greeted my numerous text messages that stated he was on his way to the town that I had listed on Craigslist&#8230;with the heifer. I telephoned him, and he was already in my little burg. I re-introduced myself with my specific job title, told him that I was aware of his criminal history, told him that I knew he could not possess firearms, and told him that I had a hunch that the heifer was stolen. (I am known to be very blunt and there is rarely ambiguity in my speech.)
He acknowledged his criminal history, said that it was all a long time ago, said that he had straightened his life up and bought a little farm some miles from his house. Suffice it to say that he was able to give valid answers to each of my suspicions-inclusive of the firearms.
I met with him and his family (but do to my suspicions, we met at a parking lot&#8230;not at my house), he and I spoke privately and I further explored my concerns to my satisfaction. We made the trade and each of us is happy*.[lesson: you should not judge a book by its cover, or...people can change. He paid his "debt" and I should no longer judge him by his actions of a time that he was 17-23. He is now 39].*

I contacted my Sheriff, explained the trade, and told him of my questioning of the person, and if it did happen to turn up to be a stolen heifer that he could find it at my house. *[lesson: CYA]*
Worst case scenario, I have neither the baler nor the heifer&#8230;and being without a Vermeer 605D baler is not ALL bad!!

Hopefully, I don't have to revert to *[Lesson: ALWAYS trust your gut]*

73, Mark


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

People can indeed turn their lives around. Hopefully that is the case with this guy and hopefully you have an unstolen heifer. I suspect you do. Ages 17-23 can be a hard time for some people plus in most cases add to much alcohol and it becomes harder.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've looked up a few people after I've had issues getting pd from them.Everyone had a long list of claims against them.Some for as far as the records go back.These people will never change.

Googled a guys name once that called and wanted some product shipped to him.A court case popped up where he was convicted of stealing farm eq.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A good friend was beaten and left for dead by someone wanting to buy his truck advertised on CL.

I figure most sellers and buyers are good people. All it takes is one to mess your life up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> A good friend was beaten and left for dead by someone wanting to buy his truck advertised on CL.
> I figure most sellers and buyers are good people. All it takes is one to mess your life up.


Had a couple murdered here in Georgia a few months ago by some crackhead that came to "look" at a car they were selling........


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> I contacted my Sheriff, explained the trade, and told him of my questioning of the person, and if it did happen to turn up to be a stolen heifer that he could find it at my house. *[lesson: CYA]*


One other thing you can do is to take pictures of the guy with the item they are selling. A lot of the scrap metal / automobile junkyards are doing that nowadays.

Maybe the heifer was bred and you can get a calf out of the deal before the sheriff reclaims her


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I placed an ad for wanting land to lease. Put my approximate location. Had several emails exchanges with this guy. Said he had 2 large tracts that he had just sitting. I asked where they were and how much, he gave me directions but no price.

He made 3 fatal flaws in his story.
1: gave me directions to the property 3 miles from my main farm.
2: was very incorrect about the size of the property.
3: had a last name that was unknown to me.

I confronted him via email, that his name wasn't even a local name considering large farms in a 10 mile radius of me was kin or known to me. Name wasn't even registered on county deeds much less the state. The land he allegedly own was owned by a neighbor I know personally. Plus the land was half the acres he was claiming.

Never heard from him again. I had suspicions from the start, every email, he signed that foreign name. I really couldn't believe the dumbass thought he could fool me. Kind of wish I agreed to meet up with him, with law enforcement in tow.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> I placed an ad for wanting land to lease. Put my approximate location. Had several emails exchanges with this guy. Said he had 2 large tracts that he had just sitting. I asked where they were and how much, he gave me directions but no price.
> 
> He made 3 fatal flaws in his story.
> 1: gave me directions to the property 3 miles from my main farm.
> ...


He was hoping that you weren't that smart and would send him a payment before figuring out he wasn't the owner. People are doing that with homes that are for sale around here and a very tight rental market. They advertise a nice house for below market rent and then desperate people drive by and see an house for sale and think it's for rent and just send the first months rent to the scammer.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Maybe the heifer was bred and you can get a calf out of the deal before the sheriff reclaims her [/quote]

A calf would be better than a sharp stick in the eye! My worst fear (although I feel that I have done everything that I could to insure that he is thelegitimate owner)be that a real owner notices her missing but thinks she got out. If an owner does not report missing, I can't get her back to them. 
I figure there might be quite a few "rightful owners" in our midst...so need a better desciption than "four legs, two ears and a tail" to claim her
73, Mark


----------

